# Finished my Orc costume.



## zombielord (Apr 6, 2009)

I just finished my Orc costume today and went to a local park and took pictures.


----------



## Kingpin (Jan 15, 2013)

Totally awesome!!!


----------



## JoelHaunt (Feb 16, 2013)

Thats a cool costume


----------



## weeping angel (Oct 27, 2012)

Very cool! Did anybody at the park see you? What were the reactions?


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice... How many kids ran in terror?


----------



## zombielord (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks for all the complements! The Park is huge and cars driving through the area or close enough to see would slow down extremely fast! It was mostly adults and I think, because it was not Halloween, they all just could not figure out what the hell I was doing. I had to explain to quite a few that I am a Halloween enthusiast and mask maker. The two kids that saw me were just amazed not scared. I think if it was dark they would run in terror! Any other questions please feel free to ask!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Nice!

Now bloody those weapons and dirty them clothes. LOL


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Love it! Right out of Lord of the Rings. Great job.


----------



## Swingtime DJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Great costume! But that is the cleanest Orc I've ever seen. LOL


----------



## MelRose (Sep 8, 2013)

WOW! Great job


----------



## DiaboliCole (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice! I second the idea to make the costume look more battle worn!


----------

